# Seadrift mini RV park?



## redman71 (Jan 11, 2005)

My family is in the process of buying a piece of property in Seadrift next to a house we already own.

The lot is 100' wide by 160' deep and has a small house on one of the front corners.

We are thinking of putting in 2 or 3 RV spots on the lot with plenty of room for RVs and boats. We are in the middle of town, and about 4 blocks from the boat ramp.

Anyone have experience owning or renting from a small RV park like this? 

Besides the basic hookups (water, sewer, A/C), is there any other "must haves"?

Do you think there is demand for this type of park?

What do I not know enough to ask?


----------



## Fish Lips (Jul 31, 2012)

*small rv park help*

I have a 35ft 5th wheel with slide outs on both sides that go out about 30". I always like to park on a hard packed surface, I'm thinking you should have concrete pads 9ft x 40ft with at least 12ft between them or hard packed gravel with a thicker gravel base. The RV electric service boxs should have a 110 plug and 30 & 50 amp plugs. Also you need to think about electric meters for each space. The owner has one meter for the power company to read at the service entrance box and has 4 spaces with a meter at each rv spaces meter that he reads. He buys the meters online. I rent a space like this in Matagorda on River road for $350/mo plus elect. $35/ night includes elect. No lease, it's you pay or out you go. The RV spaces should be laid out for back in from the street. Good Luck If you email me I could send you a pic of the place. Email me [email protected]


----------



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

You can get the Meters and the Electrical Boxes with the plugs and breakers online, google electrical meters for RV parks. Cant remember the website right now. Also, if you aren't on sewer there you will need room for septic. Also may have to get a Class B RV Park Permit if your county requires. Check with Building Permit Department. Also can get Liability Insurance from Mobile Insurance out of Woodlands, TX. Also, set up rules for your tenants, especially Quiet time, i.e. most do at 10:00 pm, and keeping RV Road Worthy in case of evacuation ahead of storm, so can't take tires off and need to keep registration current. Also don't put any of those darn Mexican Fan Palms on the place. Those thorns are dangerous! I hate em!!! Good luck, Can pay for your place and provide some income. Most RVers are great people too, especially fishervers as I call them. Biggest obstacles are FEMA/Flood Insurance if close to water, so don't build any outbuildings.


----------



## redman71 (Jan 11, 2005)

Thanks for the input. email sent. I will have to look and see what Calhoun county has to say about it.


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

I always thought it would be nice to rent one of those covered RV spots along the ICW in Sargent for a week or 2.


----------



## RigRat (Sep 7, 2006)

wisslbritches said:


> I always thought it would be nice to rent one of those covered RV spots along the ICW in Sargent for a week or 2.


What is name of coverd ones. Can't find.


----------

